# DA vs ECNL Requirements



## Fact (Nov 22, 2019)

Firstly, this is not a thread about which league is better.  Just facts please! I was asked given equal cost, driving distance, recruiting and coaching, what exactly are the expectations for DA vs ECNL.  Having no experience with girls DA I don’t know how to answer this.  I think the 4 days a week practices scare off a lot of families due to the time commitment required by both the parent and child. Are kiddos expected to attend all practices and are some film review or conditioning?  If you miss too many practices are you benched or kicked off the team?  I think it is great that at least with DA, kiddos are guaranteed minimum playing time. I’ve seen plenty of kiddos ride the pine at  ECNL showcases. To me it looks like ECNL teams are carrying a lot more players than DA teams, probably due to DA coaches realizing they need to meet the minimum playing requirements.

My generic response is that kids that cannot get enough of soccer should play DA. Kiddos that want to play HS, want a more balanced life, need more time to study or want to focus on working with a private trainer should play ECNL or another league.  Your thoughts...


----------



## timbuck (Nov 23, 2019)

If you have to ask about the required commitment and how many practices you can miss-  then you aren’t ready for either league. 
It’s a full time commitment and coaches will add and remove trainings on the fly.


----------



## RedCard (Nov 23, 2019)

Fact said:


> Firstly, this is not a thread about which league is better.  Just facts please! I was asked given equal cost, driving distance, recruiting and coaching, what exactly are the expectations for DA vs ECNL.  Having no experience with girls DA I don’t know how to answer this.  I think the 4 days a week practices scare off a lot of families due to the time commitment required by both the parent and child. Are kiddos expected to attend all practices and are some film review or conditioning?  If you miss too many practices are you benched or kicked off the team?  I think it is great that at least with DA, kiddos are guaranteed minimum playing time. I’ve seen plenty of kiddos ride the pine at  ECNL showcases. To me it looks like ECNL teams are carrying a lot more players than DA teams, probably due to DA coaches realizing they need to meet the minimum playing requirements.
> 
> My generic response is that kids that cannot get enough of soccer should play DA. Kiddos that want to play HS, want a more balanced life, need more time to study or want to focus on working with a private trainer should play ECNL or another league.  Your thoughts...


My son played DA last season and my daughter plays ECNL this season so here it goes (this is a my personal opinion/experience, results by vary club to club)...
DA - 4 practices a week - no excuses for missing a practice. Doesn't matter if the player is sick, he can sit and watch the practice. Got a big homework assignment or need to study for a test, so do all the other players (straight quote from his coach).
DA Travel time - Going East in the L.A. area sucks, practice took 40-50 minutes to go 16 miles, quicker going home. Home field was 44 miles away. Away games...it is what it is...We had one player driving 70 miles each way to practice, and he hardly played. Plus no other player lived near us so we were on our own.
DA Cost - Was lucky, pretty much a fully funded club. That varies a lot club to club.
DA Field time - Only sub once per game. Some kids didn't play at all. Miss too many practices and the player in the doghouse. 
DA Roster - Had 25+ on the roster but only 18 can dress. Other kids may or may not play DPL. I believe DPL players are part time players and can only play no more than 6 DA teams. Please correct me if that's wrong.
DA Showcases - Many start in the middle of the weeks. The LA Galaxy one that was at OC Park started on Wednesday. US National Team scouts are at the games so at least with the boys, it was almost like every boy for themselves to make themself look good. Only did a couple of showcases though.

ECNL - 2 practices a week and 1 day most weeks for film study. Coach understands players get sick. Does't hold a grudge.
ECNL Travel Time - Practice is 37 miles away and takes 50 minutes to an hour, quicker coming home. Home field is at the same place most games. Away games in Nevada and Arizona. 2 showcases in Arizona and next year one in New Jersey. Lucky for us, we have 4-5 other players that live close to us so we do carpool time to time.
ECNL Cost - 2k+. Fall showcase killed us. Our team was at the bottom of the hotel lottery so the girls got to stay at some 5 star resort. Sounds nice until you fork over $250 for your kid alone for her room (room cost split 4 ways as there are 4 girls per room). Then us parents needed a room also. I stayed at the Resort of Best Western for just over $300 for 3 nights. Add fuel and eating and it's a big hit on the wallet. 
ECNL Game time - Few play all game, most see 50-75% of field time. No one rides the bench all game. Can be subbed out only once in the 1st half but that resets in the 2nd half.
ECNL Roster - Players can be dual rostered, on the ECNL and ECRL teams. If there is an injury, and RL player can play up and vice versa. 
ECNL Showcases - Depends on the age group. U15 must do the 2 Phoenix showcases which are pretty nice. U16 & 17 adds in the New Jersey PDA Showcase. Lots and lots of college coaches at the Phoenix showcase.

So, again in my opinion, both takes an incredible amount of commitment from both player and parent. Education is the key factor here. My son's grades did drop with the 4 practices a week. My daughter is a little better with her schoolwork. But that's the main reason we pulled our son off the DA team and now he plays on a Discovery team. Of course every damn game is at Silverlakes...don't get me started on that...lol
But if your kid struggles with schoolwork, then maybe a SCDSL or CSL team would be a better fit. Of course there's the "I want to play high school" word, so everyone knows that's a no-no for DA (yeah yeah...loopholes).


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm working on my facts, @Fact.   So many FACTS that I will have @EJ, @Justus and @NWD sharing so it's a little long and I'm trying to delete things that you guys won't care about....


----------



## Fact (Nov 24, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I'm working on my facts, @Fact.   So many FACTS that I will have @EJ, @Justus and @NWD sharing so it's a little long and I'm trying to delete things that you guys won't care about....


It is interesting watching your multiple personalities evolve.


----------



## Fact (Nov 24, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If you have to ask about the required commitment and how many practices you can miss-  then you aren’t ready for either league.
> It’s a full time commitment and coaches will add and remove trainings on the fly.


My ds DA team did not really follow the rules and some kids seldom came to practice due to parents working or commute distance.  They just cared about winning and did not want to alienate unicorns.  But it appears that on the girls side, the requirements for DA are enforced?

Our experience with ECNL was that if you missed a practice you did not start.  Plenty of quality players on that team that the coach could hold players accountable.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 24, 2019)

I’ll add that whether you play scdsl, Coast, DA or ECNL-  that you really shouldn’t be missing any practices or games during the season. 
Maybe a wedding or a funeral would be ok.  And if you catch the flu. 
But when you sign up for a competitive sports environment, you don’t get to skip a practice because you have too much homework or because you want to celebrate your aunts birthday. 
You really should be trying to schedule any vacations around tournament and league play.(If your team has a reasonable tournament schedule. If they are playing 6+ tournaments, that’s a different story) As long as your team has published their tournament plans far enough in advance. 
Certainly the higher the level, the more committed you should be. For a “C” level team to schedule 6 tournaments with 2 of the requiring overnight travel, Id question your coach on the reasoning for so many tournaments, when you’d be better served by scheduling friendlies.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

Fact said:


> It is interesting watching your multiple personalities evolve.


I'm still trying to figure who you are Fact.  I like you and I know my ego EJ came in here hard and you smacked him back and rightfully so I might add. I rubbed many the wrong way and on behalf of EJ, please forgive him.  Dom punished EJ as many Principles did to me when I was in grade school. My alter ego Justus wanted Justice but he saw no hope and gave up.  I was truly confused back in 2015, 2016, 2017 and some 2018.  Newwavedave is the true me.  Happy to be alive and really working on living one day at a time and try not to look back at all the What Ifs!!!!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’ll add that whether you play scdsl, Coast, DA or ECNL-  that you really shouldn’t be missing any practices or games during the season.
> Maybe a wedding or a funeral would be ok.  And if you catch the flu.
> But when you sign up for a competitive sports environment, you don’t get to skip a practice because you have too much homework or because you want to celebrate your aunts birthday.
> You really should be trying to schedule any vacations around tournament and league play.(If your team has a reasonable tournament schedule. If they are playing 6+ tournaments, that’s a different story) As long as your team has published their tournament plans far enough in advance.
> Certainly the higher the level, the more committed you should be. For a “C” level team to schedule 6 tournaments with 2 of the requiring overnight travel, Id question your coach on the reasoning for so many tournaments, when you’d be better served by scheduling friendlies.


Hey coach, it all depends how you negotiate with DA or ECNL teams, trust me   With so many teams now, you can just about get what you want if you make enough calls.  I will share only the Facts and nothing but the Facts, so help me God!!!!  I won't share how EJ or Justus feels.  Just the damm Facts~~~~


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I'm still trying to figure who you are Fact.  I like you and I know my ego EJ came in here hard and you smacked him back and rightfully so I might add. I rubbed many the wrong way and on behalf of EJ, please forgive him.  Dom punished EJ as many Principles did to me when I was in grade school. My alter ego Justus wanted Justice but he saw no hope and gave up.  I was truly confused back in 2015, 2016, 2017 and some 2018.  Newwavedave is the true me.  Happy to be alive and really working on living one day at a time and try not to look back at all the What Ifs!!!!


Karl Malone often referred to himself in third person.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Fact said:


> My ds DA team did not really follow the rules and some kids seldom came to practice due to parents working or commute distance.  They just cared about winning and did not want to alienate unicorns.  But it appears that on the girls side, the requirements for DA are enforced?
> 
> Our experience with ECNL was that if you missed a practice you did not start.  Plenty of quality players on that team that the coach could hold players accountable.


Both my daughters are at a DA club. Practice is a must. And time played on the field is reflected in their attendance. Most players do not miss on their teams.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 25, 2019)

Fact said:


> Firstly, this is not a thread about which league is better.  Just facts please! I was asked given equal cost, driving distance, recruiting and coaching, what exactly are the expectations for DA vs ECNL.  Having no experience with girls DA I don’t know how to answer this.  I think the 4 days a week practices scare off a lot of families due to the time commitment required by both the parent and child. Are kiddos expected to attend all practices and are some film review or conditioning?  If you miss too many practices are you benched or kicked off the team?  I think it is great that at least with DA, kiddos are guaranteed minimum playing time. I’ve seen plenty of kiddos ride the pine at  ECNL showcases. To me it looks like ECNL teams are carrying a lot more players than DA teams, probably due to DA coaches realizing they need to meet the minimum playing requirements.
> 
> My generic response is that kids that cannot get enough of soccer should play DA. Kiddos that want to play HS, want a more balanced life, need more time to study or want to focus on working with a private trainer should play ECNL or another league.  Your thoughts...


Info only, many DA players work with private trainers and love just playing.   By the way, the DA girls certainly have a balanced life and most have really tough academic schedules and have top grades. Academic requirements at top schools are high.  If a player can not handle the rigors of DA practice plus academics, college soccer would be a really tough transition for them.  There is plenty of time for shopping, internet browsing and just hanging out with friends, charity league, football games etc.   Anyone who says differently probably doesn't have a player in DA or has a player who can't handle it. That's okay, there is a spot for all types of players.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 25, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> Info only, many DA players work with private trainers and love just playing.   By the way, the DA girls certainly have a balanced life and most have really tough academic schedules and have top grades. Academic requirements at top schools are high.  If a player can not handle the rigors of DA practice plus academics, college soccer would be a really tough transition for them.  There is plenty of time for shopping, internet browsing and just hanging out with friends, charity league, football games etc.   Anyone who says differently probably doesn't have a player in DA or has a player who can't handle it. That's okay, there is a spot for all types of players.


Well put!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> Info only, many DA players work with private trainers and love just playing.   By the way, the DA girls certainly have a balanced life and most have really tough academic schedules and have top grades. Academic requirements at top schools are high.  If a player can not handle the rigors of DA practice plus academics, college soccer would be a really tough transition for them.  There is plenty of time for shopping, internet browsing and just hanging out with friends, charity league, football games etc.   Anyone who says differently probably doesn't have a player in DA or has a player who can't handle it. That's okay, there is a spot for all types of players.


Great post. Totally agree with this.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Great post. Totally agree with this.


Of course you do, what else is new.....lol!  Just kidding.  Whatever club your at seems really nice and demanding for the riggers of the YNT life and if that doesn't happen. college soccer life 3 months out of the year.  Cool club your at bro.  I'll share my Facts later about my clubs.  I believe you too. Just know, not all clubs are created equally


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Both my daughters are at a DA club. Practice is a must. And time played on the field is reflected in their attendance. Most players do not miss on their teams.


What club is she at so at least we know the Facts....thanks for sharing your Facts with us.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Of course you do, what else is new.....lol!  Just kidding.  Whatever club your at seems really nice and demanding for the riggers of the YNT life and if that doesn't happen. college soccer life 3 months out of the year.  Cool club your at bro.  I'll share my Facts later about my clubs.  I believe you too. Just know, not all clubs are created equally


I agreed with this because LC described my two daughters in how they approach academics, their personal life, and extracurricular activities.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> What club is she at so at least we know the Facts....thanks for sharing your Facts with us.


Both my daughters are at LAG.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Both my daughters are at LAG.


Awesome.  Thanks for sharing.  Best two DA clubs in that area are Beach and Galaxy.  I hear nothing but positives from others who have played at both clubs.  It's not the same in other places.  I'm happy for you and your dd.  Peace brah!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Awesome.  Thanks for sharing.  Best two DA clubs in that area are Beach and Galaxy.  I hear nothing but positives from others who have played at both clubs.  It's not the same in other places.  I'm happy for you and your dd.  Peace brah!!!!


Beach does a good job. Their club president SG is very involved and hands on. You can often see him at games and his kids are not even playing. He’s their supporting other teams.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> Info only, many DA players work with private trainers and love just playing.   By the way, the DA girls certainly have a balanced life and most have really tough academic schedules and have top grades. Academic requirements at top schools are high.  If a player can not handle the rigors of DA practice plus academics, college soccer would be a really tough transition for them.  There is plenty of time for shopping, internet browsing and just hanging out with friends, charity league, football games etc.   Anyone who says differently probably doesn't have a player in DA or has a player who can't handle it. That's okay, there is a spot for all types of players.


I think we should just call them soccer players.  It's amazing how parents talk.  "We might get some DA Players next year because...……"  Or, "a lot of DPL players are looking to join ECNL players next year because......….."  Just soccer players from now on please........


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 28, 2019)

My dd has played u14 DA, U15 ECNL/DA Hybrid and U16 "All In" ECNL 100%.  Here's the Facts that I know according to "My Three Friends."

*DA Practice Commitment- 
For most:* come at least to 2 out of the 3 practices if you can.  No lights for some clubs which makes it next to impossible to find room to keep the 4  day mandate. Encouraged to hook up with a private trainer and conditioning coach.  Play some Futsol.  All would be happy if it adds up to at least 4 days a week
*For a few: *Come when you can.  Always one of the top goats for younger age groups have other activities going on.  Or live far away and traffic sucks so accommodations can and will be made for top goats like AS. 
*DA Travel Requirements-*All over the country
*DA Cost-* Free for a few top goats only, pay to play for most
*DA Play Time-* Depends on the special customized deal each goat gets.  This is personal for each goat families needs and wants and desirers.
*DA Roster-* 18
*High School Soccer:  *99.5% of DA Players, Hell No!!!  For a few special Private School kids, Yes!!!
*DA Showcases*- Cold

*ECNL Practice Requirements-* 2 days a week.  Don't show up, don't plan on playing this weekend
*ECNL Travel Requirements-* All over the country
*ECNL Cost-* $3,000, plus fees and travel
*ECNL Play Time-* Practice hard and hope you start or come off the bench.  All play time based on effort at practice, practice and how you performed the weeks before in the games.  Everyone has played and started.  Coach says things will get tougher as playoffs start to get close.  No guarantee of starting or playing in the game.
*ECNL Roster-* 18
*High School Soccer:* Yes, "please don't get hurt" from the coach 
*ECNL Showcases- *Warm. Awesome for girls in 10th grade and above.  Especially with the new NCAA girls soccer college rules in place

*To sum it all up:*  To each his own, see you all in the D1 college circuit except for a few goat pros and the true GOATs who are way too good for college.  I'm sure by the time my goat get's to the college game the USSF will find away to change the rules and destroy that league too  

This is what my experience has been the last two years, *"Not all clubs are built equally."*  Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 28, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Beach does a good job. Their club president SG is very involved and hands on. You can often see him at games and his kids are not even playing. He’s their supporting other teams.


I think this is very important to be considered a legit DOC. Shows their character and work ethic. Quite a few give zero f’s about the club and only selfishly look out for their own teams. It’s stupidity not to care about the club as a whole.


----------



## MicPaPa (Nov 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If you have to ask about the required commitment and how many practices you can miss-  then you aren’t ready for either league.
> It’s a full time commitment and coaches will add and remove trainings on the fly.


Typical dick answer to a sincere question.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 1, 2019)

Not a dick answer - the truth.  Players in DA and ENCL are all in and participate in whatever is going on - practices, scrimmages, games, tournaments, travel.  You can expect 2-4 practices a week and you should never miss any unless extreme situations and rare occasions.  There are 1-2 league games each weekend- mostly traveling 1-2 hours for any away game.  You must travel with the team to showcases and tournaments.  If you aren’t all in the others on the team will resent you or not have respect for you for not being there because this is a team sport and you depend on each other for training and playing the best you can.  If you aren’t all in the coach will sit you on the bench and what is the point of being on the team  These are driven players and families that have dedicated much of their lives to pursue their soccer dreams.  It isn’t for everyone and if you have reservations about the commitment then there are many other areas to play.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Not a dick answer - the truth.  Players in DA and ENCL are all in and participate in whatever is going on - practices, scrimmages, games, tournaments, travel.  You can expect 2-4 practices a week and you should never miss any unless extreme situations and rare occasions.  There are 1-2 league games each weekend- mostly traveling 1-2 hours for any away game.  You must travel with the team to showcases and tournaments.  If you aren’t all in the others on the team will resent you or not have respect for you for not being there because this is a team sport and you depend on each other for training and playing the best you can.  If you aren’t all in the coach will sit you on the bench and what is the point of being on the team  These are driven players and families that have dedicated much of their lives to pursue their soccer dreams.  It isn’t for everyone and if you have reservations about the commitment then there are many other areas to play.


DA and ECNL is Bigly.  My dd did the hybrid shuffle last year and it was a disaster all around.  You have to be 100% "all in" one or the other. 

*No one Player is more important than the Team
No one Richer is more important than the Team
No one Coach is more important than the Team
the Team, the Team, the Team*

I see Youth Soccer more like this now

*Player is more important than the Team
Richer is more important than the Team
Coach is more important than the Team
no Team, no Team, no Team *


----------



## Dof3 (Dec 7, 2019)

I see Youth Soccer more like this now

*Player is more important than the Team
Richer is more important than the Team
Coach is more important than the Team
no Team, no Team, no Team *
[/QUOTE]


Pretty cynical.  Could that be because you move your DD every year to a new team always looking for something better?  It seems to me it would be pretty hard to build relationships with coaches and other players that way.  If you are such a mercenary, aren't you the essence of the problem you complain about?  If every club and every team is always deficient, might it be a you problem?  And continuing to change your user name so those of us who have blocked you can be tricked into reading your nonsense until we figure out that it is you and block you again?  Who does that?  Seriously.  You have about ruined this forum for me.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

Dof3 said:


> I see Youth Soccer more like this now
> 
> *Player is more important than the Team
> Richer is more important than the Team
> ...



Pretty cynical. * Could that be because you move your DD every year to a new team always looking for something better?*  It seems to me it would be *pretty hard to build relationships with coaches and other players that way. * If you are such a mercenary, aren't you the essence of the problem you complain about?  If every club and every team is always deficient,* might it be a you problem?*  And continuing to change your user name so those of us who have blocked you can be tricked into reading your nonsense until we figure out that it is you and block you again?  Who does that?  *Seriously.  You have about ruined this forum for me.*
[/QUOTE]
I'm EJ, Justus and now NWD.  I always told everyone.  Dom band EJ for false ads I put up.  Justus, that's over.  NWD is more me so there you go. Please ignore me and @Luis Andres. I called all the Docs and all the coaches every year @Dad of 3 looking for the best deals according to you.  Too funny......hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!  I'm a dad of 2 btw. I'm open to the debate if I'm to blame for all this.  I'm sure you know who I am and I'm so sorry for ruining the socal soccer forum for you. I have one Doc and one coach who almost ruined soccer for my dd. You have no clue what u r talking about 
P.S. I only got one real deal for reals and I never asked for anything.  I went to look at a car at a dealership and the GM said it's free plus all the gas you want. I didn't ask for that.  I promise as God as my witness.  I also never asked for anything from any other club or coach so help me God and if I'm lying a bus will strike me down today.  All Docs called me too bro.  I called only this year and I only asked the coach if he had a spot open and he said yes.  I asked what his team needs and he said goals.  I said I hope my dd can contribute to the team.  That was it bro.  You really should be happy my dd is still playing the game and not worry about her club hopping that you know nothing about.  Please don't read any more NWD News.  More is coming


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Pretty cynical.  Could that be because you move your DD every year to a new team always looking for something better?  It seems to me it would be pretty hard to build relationships with coaches and other players that way.  If you are such a mercenary, aren't you the essence of the problem you complain about?  If every club and every team is always deficient, might it be a you problem?  And continuing to change your user name so those of us who have blocked you can be tricked into reading your nonsense until we figure out that it is you and block you again?  Who does that?  Seriously.  You have about ruined this forum for me.
> I'm EJ, Justus and now NWD.  I always told everyone.  Dom band EJ for false ads I put up.  Justus, that's over.  NWD is more me so there you go. Please ignore me and @Luis Andres. I called all the Docs and all the coaches every year @Dad of 3 looking for the best deals according to you.  Too funny......hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!  I'm a dad of 2 btw. I'm open to the debate if I'm to blame for all this.  I'm sure you know who I am and I'm so sorry for ruining the socal soccer forum for you. I have one Doc and one coach who almost ruined soccer for my dd. You have no clue what u r talking about
> P.S. I only got one real deal for reals and I never asked for anything.  I went to look at a car at a dealership and the GM said it's free plus all the gas you want. I didn't ask for that.  I promise as God as my witness.  I also never asked for anything from any other club or coach so help me God and if I'm lying a bus will strike me down today.  All Docs called me too bro.  I called only this year and I only asked the coach if he had a spot open and he said yes.  I asked what his team needs and he said goals.  I said I hope my dd can contribute to the team.  That was it bro.  You really should be happy my dd is still playing the game and not worry about her club hopping that you know nothing about.  Please don't read any more NWD News.  More is coming


I appreciate your honesty Mr. Wave in letting us know about EJ. That’s very respectable. I’m sure we all have had our share of mistakes especially when starting this soccer journey. As we grow from novice soccer parents to veterans down the line we become more self aware and grow wiser in the process. This is my second season doing club soccer with my DD who is 9 and plays u10 for the same team that she’s been with from the beginning. We are ranked as a top 5 team in cas and I’ve gone out on the limb to claim that she is the top 1v1 player for the cas girls age group. Which some have taken offense too but it’s my opinion and see my signature video for yourself when you turn your phone sideways and are logged in. I haven’t jumped teams or do any of those things mentioned. I’m just a very competitive Dad that some may get offended by. Nothing wrong, it’s just tough love. Can’t wait to be in DA. With the right team and coach. Always here for great advice and to learn from you vets


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> I appreciate your honesty Mr. Wave in letting us know about EJ. That’s very respectable. I’m sure we all have had our share of mistakes especially when starting this soccer journey. As we grow from novice soccer parents to veterans down the line we become more self aware and grow wiser in the process. This is my second season doing club soccer with my DD who is 9 and plays u10 for the same team that she’s been with from the beginning. We are ranked as a top 5 team in cas and I’ve gone out on the limb to claim that she is the top 1v1 player for the cas girls age group. Which some have taken offense too but it’s my opinion and see my signature video for yourself when you turn your phone sideways and are logged in. I haven’t jumped teams or do any of those things mentioned. I’m just a very competitive Dad that some may get offended by. Nothing wrong, it’s just tough love. Can’t wait to be in DA. With the right team and coach. Always here for great advice and to learn from you vets


I will be the first to say I have never scene so many Blues players far to the grown like that.  Impressive


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I will be the first to say I have never scene so many Blues players far to the grown like that.  Impressive


I’m like bring on that little 2010 girl. What they call her Ariana Dos Santos. I got money my DD will take her 1v1 and is faster with her footwork.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> I appreciate your honesty Mr. Wave in letting us know about EJ. That’s very respectable. I’m sure we all have had our share of mistakes especially when starting this soccer journey. As we grow from novice soccer parents to veterans down the line we become more self aware and grow wiser in the process. This is my second season doing club soccer with my DD who is 9 and plays u10 for the same team that she’s been with from the beginning. We are ranked as a top 5 team in cas and I’ve gone out on the limb to claim that she is the top 1v1 player for the cas girls age group. Which some have taken offense too but it’s my opinion and see my signature video for yourself when you turn your phone sideways and are logged in. I haven’t jumped teams or do any of those things mentioned. I’m just a very competitive Dad that some may get offended by. Nothing wrong, it’s just tough love. Can’t wait to be in DA. With the right team and coach. Always here for great advice and to learn from you vets


I'm so competitive Luis that I know my goat would have scored some goals on Fabi.  However, Fabi would for sure break her ankles going for the fakes.  She is very calm and smooth for her age,  Tall too and confident.  Has great IQ,  I see lot's of promise.


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I'm so competitive Luis that I know my goat would have scored some goals on Fabi.  However, Fabi would for sure break her ankles going for the fakes.  She is very calm and smooth for her age,  Tall too and confident.  Has great IQ,  I see lot's of promise.


Thats’s why I deemed her the “Smooth Criminal” She’ll smoothly sneak by a player with a simple faint when they least expect it and she can smoothly rob the ball as well with her pin point timing and tackling abilities. Which by the way have never trained her on. She seems to be a natural at winning balls. Her forte.


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I will be the first to say I have never scene so many Blues players far to the grown like that.  Impressive


and for the ones that laugh. I get it. We are talking about u10 girls soccer and a lot of things can change in the future and that’s why she must continue to keep working hard and even harder as she gets older. The reason why she plays like she does at a young age is not because she is some special specimen. But because of her work ethic. She is probably training harder than most girls her age group. You couple that with her natural abilities and she’ll be dropping Blues players to the ground like she’s doing with her faints and and precise tackles


----------



## sdb (Dec 7, 2019)

You aren't hijacking another thread and making it about your daughter are you?



Luis Andres said:


> I’m like bring on that little 2010 girl. What they call her Ariana Dos Santos. I got money my DD will put her to shame 1v1. With all the marketing hype behind her.


----------



## Fact (Dec 7, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> I appreciate your honesty Mr. Wave in letting us know about EJ. That’s very respectable. I’m sure we all have had our share of mistakes especially when starting this soccer journey. As we grow from novice soccer parents to veterans down the line we become more self aware and grow wiser in the process. This is my second season doing club soccer with my DD who is 9 and plays u10 for the same team that she’s been with from the beginning. We are ranked as a top 5 team in cas and I’ve gone out on the limb to claim that she is the top 1v1 player for the cas girls age group. Which some have taken offense too but it’s my opinion and see my signature video for yourself when you turn your phone sideways and are logged in. I haven’t jumped teams or do any of those things mentioned. I’m just a very competitive Dad that some may get offended by. Nothing wrong, it’s just tough love. Can’t wait to be in DA. With the right team and coach. Always here for great advice and to learn from you vets


pathetic


----------



## J0g0_B0nit0 (Mar 1, 2020)

Can someone explain to me the loophole  of how some girls who play D.A still get to play for their Privaye high schools?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2020)

J0g0_B0nit0 said:


> Can someone explain to me the loophole  of how some girls who play D.A still get to play for their Privaye high schools?


Money talks.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 1, 2020)

Private high schools give scholarships.  So DA says “we don’t want to get in the way of a player getting an education”.  Someone at US Soccer feels that a private school education is better than a public school.  (And they are probably right. We were going to have our kids go to private high schools, but they told us they wanted to go the public school with all of their friends)


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Private high schools give scholarships.  So DA says “we don’t want to get in the way of a player getting an education”.  Someone at US Soccer feels that a private school education is better than a public school.  (And they are probably right. We were going to have our kids go to private high schools, but they told us they wanted to go the public school with all of their friends)


My dd had some options to look at in 8th grade and it was a 100% no.  Main reason for her was wearing a uniform all day.  She went to a prep school in Temecula and it was all uniform and strict.  I will say as a father and one on a very tight budget, It was a blessing.  However, she wanted a different kind of education in HS and everything worked out the right way and here we are. I donlt think one is better than the other.  Its more about what fits each kid.  Choices are always healthy, like many have said.  We let her choose, Private school or Public HS?  DA or ECNL?  I did not make the choice. It's cool to allow kids some freedom in the choices they make since their the ones living the actual life.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Private high schools give scholarships.  So DA says “we don’t want to get in the way of a player getting an education”.  Someone at US Soccer feels that a private school education is better than a public school.  (And they are probably right. We were going to have our kids go to private high schools, but they told us they wanted to go the public school with all of their friends)


There are GDA players who played for their public HS that USSF allowed to return this spring. USSF just doesn’t publicize it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There are GDA players who played for their public HS that USSF allowed to return this spring. USSF just doesn’t publicize it.


Oh really?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Oh really?


Yep.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yep.


Socal?  It does say, "with written permission."  I would like to see some of those.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 14, 2020)

The DA is so bad that I bet anybody could score. #yesteryear


----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 14, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> The DA is so bad that I bet anybody could score goals. #yesteryear #STFU


----------



## jpeter (Mar 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Socal?  It does say, "with written permission."  I would like to see some of those.


Players do that without permission, they don't ask. Coaches turn a blind eye and they play on.  

It's not like da folks bother to even look, cross reference, audit, or anything much really.  More up to the clubs to enforce or not.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Players do that without permission, they don't ask. Coaches turn a blind eye and they play on.
> 
> It's not like da folks bother to even look, cross reference, audit, or anything much really.  More up to the clubs to enforce or not.


If they are playing HS school soccer and playing in DA games or even training with their DA team and playing 7 v7 at the same time as they are playing HS, the bigger problem is the risk that they are reported to the CIF. Their high school team would have to forfeit all the games in which they've played. Even if DA turns a blind eye, the CIF will not. Pretty selfish for anyone to do this and put their HS team in that kind of predicament.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 14, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> If they are playing HS school soccer and playing in DA games or even training with their DA team and playing 7 v7 at the same time as they are playing HS, the bigger problem is the risk that they are reported to the CIF. Their high school team would have to forfeit all the games in which they've played. Even if DA turns a blind eye, the CIF will not. Pretty selfish for anyone to do this and put their HS team in that kind of predicament.


I know of at least 1 player that was on a DPL team that trained with the DA team a little bit.  As soon as Hs soccer was over, she’s been playing with the DA team.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I know of at least 1 player that was on a DPL team that trained with the DA team a little bit.  As soon as Hs soccer was over, she’s been playing with the DA team.


A player can play with their high school team and still train with the club team, as long as they are not playing 6 v 6 or more. That is totally legal. If they, as someone mentioned, play high school without permission, that would mean that the club/coach does not know and they are likely playing in full sided games. That would be a violation, and the HS would have to forfeit their games.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 14, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> If they are playing HS school soccer and playing in DA games or even training with their DA team and playing 7 v7 at the same time as they are playing HS, the bigger problem is the risk that they are reported to the CIF. Their high school team would have to forfeit all the games in which they've played. Even if DA turns a blind eye, the CIF will not. Pretty selfish for anyone to do this and put their HS team in that kind of predicament.


DA is mostly off during HS, they just don't put those players on the game day roster until there HS season is over.   DA fall in over in Dec for the most part.  Players play HS until Feb maybe or March if they make playoffs and return to DA.  No problems or conflict with CIF this way. This happens every year by players with DA waviers or not.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> DA is mostly off during HS, they just don't put those players on the game day roster until there HS season is over.   DA fall in over in Dec for the most part.  Players play HS until Feb maybe or March if they make playoffs and return to DA.  No problems or conflict with CIF this way. This happens every year by players with DA waviers or not.


So that means that they are getting permission from the their club/coach, just not written. When you  said "they don't ask", it implied that they just went ahead and played HS without telling anyone in the club. I wonder if the DA clubs let any player do this, or if this only applies to their best players.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I know of at least 1 player that was on a DPL team that trained with the DA team a little bit.  As soon as Hs soccer was over, she’s been playing with the DA team.


That was the proposal to us this year before our Hop over to Strikers and ECNL.  Play DPL for first half and then wave goodbye to those new friends and then go play HS with your hs friends and then go back to club DA and take a starting spot away from a DA player.  No winners and horrible plan.  I tried the "wink wink" but I was told my dd stands out too much and would get "kicked out" of the league because we didn;t get "written Permission" from the DA Staff.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 14, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> So that means that they are getting permission from the their club/coach, just not written. When you  said "they don't ask", it implied that they just went ahead and played HS without telling anyone in the club. I wonder if the DA clubs let any player do this, or if this only applies to their best players.


Don't ask DA us what I was referring to.   

There are players that play ECNL, HS, DA, club tournaments all the same season.  Clubs & coaches are the ones that allow that...head coach for HS, assistant for ECNL, assiant or head in DA...same coach(s) or group of the them.  Part time DA status is another avenue.


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 16, 2020)

jpeter said:


> DA is mostly off during HS, they just don't put those players on the game day roster until there HS season is over.   DA fall in over in Dec for the most part.  Players play HS until Feb maybe or March if they make playoffs and return to DA.  No problems or conflict with CIF this way. This happens every year by players with DA waviers or not.


False on a couple counts jpeter -- 1) Unless your kid's HS plays in late July, late December or in January, DA is not "off during HS", and 2) Any full time DA player that participates in a HS match is ineligible to participate in another DA match until the following year (PT payers can only play in 12 DA matches if they choose to play HS ... and most clubs don't even allow those kids to play HS).

*F. Player Participation in Outside Competitions*

Academy Players must meet all attendance and participation requirements under the Development Academy Requirements and for the individual club requirements as well, for training and games for their DA team during the Academy Season. Failure to meet those requirements should result in removal from the DA team.

DA Clubs may not permit any full-time Academy Player to participate on a non-DA team during the Academy Season. The only permissible soccer related reasons to miss Development Academy activities is National Team duty and YNT Identification Center participation.

DA Clubs will be held accountable for the actions of their players.

Academy Players currently registered with a DA Club have committed to forgo participating in both the Academy and high school or middle school soccer.

Players who participate in high/middle school soccer are ineligible to participate in Academy practice and competition during that same season.

Only players who have been granted a waiver by the League Office will be allowed to remain on their club’s Academy roster during the _high school _soccer season (waivers are not available for middle school). This waiver must be received by the DA office before September 9, 2019, to be considered for the roster exemption. The waiver eligibility guidelines are as follows:

Players who receive consideration or financial aid to attend a private high school based on their participation with the soccer team are eligible

Although clubs are not limited to a specific number of waivers, the number is naturally self-limiting to field a full team throughout the Academy season.

Full-time players registered with a DA Club will not be allowed to re-enter the program during the same season after participating in the high school season with their current or a different DA Club.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 17, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> False on a couple counts jpeter -- 1) Unless your kid's HS plays in late July, late December or in January, DA is not "off during HS", and 2) Any full time DA player that participates in a HS match is ineligible to participate in another DA match until the following year (PT payers can only play in 12 DA matches if they choose to play HS ... and most clubs don't even allow those kids to play HS).
> 
> *F. Player Participation in Outside Competitions*
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah you can quote all the verbiage you want but in reality some DA players have already played HS, returned for couple of DA games this season.  This goes on ever year with both players with a wavier and without.  It's up to the clubs, DA is not really tracking, auditing, or concerns it's self with that.

There are no or very little DA games during the HS season dec-feb.  If there are some just not on the roster, it's really simple and standard practice.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 17, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> False on a couple counts jpeter -- 1) Unless your kid's HS plays in late July, late December or in January, DA is not "off during HS", and 2) Any full time DA player that participates in a HS match is ineligible to participate in another DA match until the following year (PT payers can only play in 12 DA matches if they choose to play HS ... and most clubs don't even allow those kids to play HS).
> 
> *F. Player Participation in Outside Competitions*
> 
> ...


The GDA players I know who played public HS soccer and went back to GDA afterwards were granted waivers by USSF. USSF had promised clubs that girls would be allowed to play HS if they graduated in 2020 or earlier without jeopardizing GDA eligibility. Go here, click the link to the slides and go to slide 6. slideshttp://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-interested-clubs

Although USSF tried to pull the rug out from under those kids and then bullied most into submission, not everyone kowtowed.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The GDA players I know who played public HS soccer and went back to GDA afterwards were granted waivers by USSF. USSF had promised clubs that girls would be allowed to play HS if they graduated in 2020 or earlier without jeopardizing GDA eligibility. Go here, click the link to the slides and go to slide 6. slideshttp://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-interested-clubs
> 
> Although USSF tried to pull the rug out from under those kids and then bullied most into submission, not everyone kowtowed.


On the boys side, some kids figured out that after they had been scouted and passed over for NT duty and scouted and recruited to a college, they could back out in the Senior year and play in the old green and gray (or maroon and white, or whatever you like) HS jerseys for a year.


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The GDA players I know who played public HS soccer and went back to GDA afterwards were granted waivers by USSF. USSF had promised clubs that girls would be allowed to play HS if they graduated in 2020 or earlier without jeopardizing GDA eligibility. Go here, click the link to the slides and go to slide 6. slideshttp://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-interested-clubs
> 
> Although USSF tried to pull the rug out from under those kids and then bullied most into submission, not everyone kowtowed.


Thanks EOTL   ... You'd have to be a current Senior with a previously granted waiver based on grandfathering to get away with playing HS.  Not too many of those left are there?

That said, there have been two in our area this year alone that were suspended for 3+ matches and the clubs were warned by USSDA that they'd be placed on probation with the next violation.  Feel free to carry on with the high 'n mighty SoCal ideology if you like ... But make no mistake -- The DA are taking any violation of the HS rostering very seriously for those '21s and younger going forward.  If ya don't think so  ... best o' luck to ya.  Slainte!


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Thanks EOTL   ... You'd have to be a current Senior with a previously granted waiver based on grandfathering to get away with playing HS.  Not too many of those left are there?
> 
> That said, there have been two in our area this year alone that were suspended for 3+ matches and the clubs were warned by USSDA that they'd be placed on probation with the next violation.  Feel free to carry on with the high 'n mighty SoCal ideology if you like ... But make no mistake -- The DA are taking any violation of the HS rostering very seriously for those '21s and younger going forward.  If ya don't think so  ... best o' luck to ya.  Slainte!


Slavery was outlawed by the 13th Amendment.


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yeah yeah you can quote all the verbiage you want but in reality some DA players have already played HS, returned for couple of DA games this season.  This goes on ever year with both players with a wavier and without.  It's up to the clubs, DA is not really tracking, auditing, or concerns it's self with that.
> 
> There are no or very little DA games during the HS season dec-feb.  If there are some just not on the roster, it's really simple and standard practice.


Again jpetey -- As I mentioned (and you apparently aren't aware of given you don't have kids playing in DA) ... DA doesn't go after the second week of December and starts back up with training mid January (when HS tourneys are staring up) with matches the first week of February ... Which conflict DI-rectly with the Spring HS ball (District play early Feb-mid Mar) played in many of the southern states.  And if you're referring to HS fall ball played in the rest of the county ... it's in DI-rect conflict entirely.  Please Sir.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 17, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Thanks EOTL   ... You'd have to be a current Senior with a previously granted waiver based on grandfathering to get away with playing HS.  Not too many of those left are there?
> 
> That said, there have been two in our area this year alone that were suspended for 3+ matches and the clubs were warned by USSDA that they'd be placed on probation with the next violation.  Feel free to carry on with the high 'n mighty SoCal ideology if you like ... But make no mistake -- The DA are taking any violation of the HS rostering very seriously for those '21s and younger going forward.  If ya don't think so  ... best o' luck to ya.  Slainte!


Yeah my players been playing in the league for 5 years, daughter in ECNL for 4. We know a lot of players , go read up in high school forum shout outs if you want to face reality.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 17, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> If they are playing HS school soccer and playing in DA games or even training with their DA team and playing 7 v7 at the same time as they are playing HS, the bigger problem is the risk that they are reported to the CIF. Their high school team would have to forfeit all the games in which they've played. Even if DA turns a blind eye, the CIF will not. Pretty selfish for anyone to do this and put their HS team in that kind of predicament.


I believe the post said they played HS and RETURNED to DA.  Which is not allowed. But, with nobody policing......meh!  Bunch of crap anyway.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 17, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Again jpetey -- As I mentioned (and you apparently aren't aware of given you don't have kids playing in DA) ... DA doesn't go after the second week of December and starts back up with training mid January (when HS tourneys are staring up) with matches the first week of February ... Which conflict DI-rectly with the Spring HS ball (District play early Feb-mid Mar) played in many of the southern states.  And if you're referring to HS fall ball played in the rest of the county ... it's in DI-rect conflict entirely.  Please Sir.


I don't know where your from by our last day regular fall season da game was nov 23rd, on break in December until mid Jan for those not playing HS or attending showcase.  There were couple DA games in Feb and our HS regular season ended before then for my player.  There where no conflicts and we had 6 players doing both, 2 of them played through Feb with High school since they had playoffs. During that time they weren't practicing or da playing so again no problems.  This is for local teams in the SW and that's how HS soccer works here December through February in our district.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I don't know where your from by our last day regular fall season da game was nov 23rd, on break in December until mid Jan for those not playing HS or attending showcase.  There were couple DA games in Feb and our HS regular season ended before then for my player.  There where no conflicts and we had 6 players doing both, 2 of them played through Feb with High school since they had playoffs. During that time they weren't practicing or da playing so again no problems.  This is for local teams in the SW and that's how HS soccer works here December through February in our district.


December Showcase in Florida......


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> December Showcase in Florida......


As noted with "or attending showcase."

Some  played the local Addias WC HS showcase instead of travel & weather in Florida.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> As noted with "or attending showcase."
> 
> Some  played the local Addias WC HS showcase instead of travel & weather in Florida.


So mostly the older girls who have already committed?


----------



## jpeter (Mar 18, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So mostly the older girls who have already committed?


That Adidas tournaments is a HS preseason holiday one to get in some games before the start of regular league. There a bunch of those tournaments  around the same time but this one I recall is a boys tournament that has a good draw of some higher ranked ones,  there are normally some college staff around but mostly local ones I would think but maybe somebody who attended can give more info.


----------

